# Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" need to be kept in schoo



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I've got one, probably 2 juvenile Acei (2.5" roughly) and I read somewhere that these need to be kept in schools of 5-6. Is that just one quacks opinion or.... ?

I already have 23 mbuna (all juveniles, the Acei are the largest) in my 107gal tank. I'd like to add another pair or two of something else for the variety, but if the Acei really need to be in a larger school (presumably more females to spread out male enthusiasm) then I might need to rethink.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

They dont need to be kept in schools. Dont know the dimensions of your tank but Aceis can grow long so keep that in mind if you add more Aceis to your tank.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

While Aceis may not need to be in a school, I find that a school of Aceis is hysterically fun to watch. I have kept Aceis and they really do seem to enjoy each others company. They seek each other out. They're not permanently territorial and swim in the upper to middle parts of the tank (whereas other mbuna like the lower to middle). I find that the constant movement and "playing" of the Aceis is one of the most interesting dynamics of a tank. It's great to watch these purple fish go together--they seem to play in the current together. This is such unusual behavior for territorial mbuna it's interesting to me. Just my 2 cents.

Conclusion: they don't need to be in schools, but who wouldn't want a school??


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

riverpaws
=D>


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

In the wild, Acei can be seen together in thousands of individuals, feeding on algae from submerged logs, so I guess they like their company.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

My white-tail acei are always swimming together in a group.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I recently added several fish to my all male tank of peas, haps, labs, and a vic. Among those I added were one P. Acei, and one C. Azureus. The azureus and the acei are both juveniles.

Right away the 2 1/4" acei went to work. He took out a digging permit (I assume, since it was a major size job) and began to move more sand than all the other fish in the tank normally do. He didn't just scoop and spit. Since he had so much work to do, he used his whole body to move sand like an outboard motor hitting bottom in the shallows. The sand was ramped up making holes about 4" deep and a foot long.

Then he got bored with the digging project and realized that the juvenile azureus which is just starting to color up, has a similar shade of blue right now, and a light yellowish edge on the top of his doral fin. So he adopted the azureus as his big brother, and he follows him everywhere. If he accidentally gets separated, he immediately goes looking until he finds his big buddy and happily swims along with him again.

It's really cute. I really didn't realize he would have so much personality. But then that's part of what I really like about all my africans.

:fish:


----------



## frosty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Have 7 whitetail in a 55 with 9 yellow labs and they are terrific as a group, and breeding fairly regularly. Also note that 1 is the dominant male and he dresses with light white bars and always swims proud and with his fins out attracting the females. I leke em cause thy are nicely colored and peaceful. For me they were a great alternative for purple colored fish to the demonsoni. So far they are mostly 3" and growing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do prefer a larger group, but if you are doing all-male, one of each is a necessity.

With 23 mbuna in a 107G tank you are probably fairly close to fully stocked. Malawi do not pair so if you go with mixed genders you want 1m:4f in your species groups, or more females if the species is aggressive.


----------



## gsxr60097 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is my second batch of fish and acei are a must. They can be terratorial but are very peaceful. They will chase but not relentlessly. I had a group of four before and four now and there are 3 males and 1 female and they don't nip fins etc. Just come mild chasing. They do get big and are pigs at feeding time. My dominant male is a sand sifter and is fun to watch. He doesn't stop. They are by far the most peaceful of these types of fish and I like them very much.

FYI. I have labs, acei and demasoni in a 72 gallon.


----------

